

Networking in Silicon Valley: tips and tricks - tijsmarkusse
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/07/11/full-contact-networking/

======
Sieuwert
Good advice, but the advice given also works in Europe: Also in Amsterdam, you
can bump into VCs. You just have to know what to say.

------
wkneepkens
Great insight in cultural differences NL vs. Silicon Valley

